# Need Help! How to put the anti-reverse pawl back to my Curado 101D



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

*Need Help! Curado 101D*

*After 3 months of fishing, I took my Curado 101D apart and cleaned it inside out. After cleanning all parts and applying oil to all the bearings, then I put the reel back together. It feels very rough on the retrieve and some noises. I took it apart again realized that the anti-reverse pawl hitting the anti reverse racket. What is the purpose of the anti-reverse pawl (BNT 2404)? It make noise during the retrieve. If I took it off, I did not hear any noise. How can I adjust the anti-reverse pawl so that it won't make any noise and also won't hit the anti-reverse racket. Is it supposed to be above the anti-reverse racket or under? Thank in advance for your help!*


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

wadefisherman said:


> *After 3 months of fishing, I took my Curado 101D apart and cleaned it inside out. After cleanning all parts and applying oil to all the bearings, then I put the reel back together. It feels very rough on the retrieve and some noises. I took it apart again realized that the anti-reverse pawl hitting the anti reverse racket. What is the purpose of the anti-reverse pawl (BNT 2404)? It make noise during the retrieve. If I took it off, I did not hear any noise. How can I adjust the anti-reverse pawl so that it won't make any noise and also won't hit the anti-reverse racket. Is it supposed to be above the anti-reverse racket or under? Thank in advance for your help!*


 The pawl actually straddles the ratchet....the problem is when removing the ratchet alot of people tend to try and manuever the ratchet off not knowing the pawl will simply come off with the ratchet.....it sounds as if possibly you may have bent the pawl a little...you just need to adjust a little and see what you have...it should ride on the ratchet grasping on both sides lightly...you dont want it too tight ....hence making the rubbing noise possibly? Would like to know what you find.....i have somewhat taken up reel cleaning and find it enjoyable, ive cleaned a couple friends of mine and they were happy.....im no professional but i do it for fun. Good Luck!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Check our maintenance guide that I have linked at the top of this forum. It should show this part in there. 


You can reshape the pawl if needed. This should eliminate your noise.


----------

